# Meat cutsl



## kingkoch42 (Jan 24, 2011)

gone


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 24, 2011)

Good morning.

Pulled means using the hands or a device to seperate meat. Not cut.

Here is a picture of pulled pork.


----------



## alblancher (Jan 24, 2011)

KingKoch42

Welcome to the forum, hope you hang around and post plenty of pictures of all your smoking efforts.   Not a french student but if the french translation for Brisket is chest you are pretty close.  Try looking up meat chart that identifies the cuts in French and then compare it to a meat chart done in English.  There may be some differences but I'll bet they are close.

Pulled is as described by fpnmf.  Only thing is that we usually do not pull brisket.  It can  be stringy and does not lend it self well to pulling so we slice brisket across the grain.

Glad to have you on the forum,  keep asking questions.

Al


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 24, 2011)

Welcome to SMF. There are a lot of very friendly & knowledgeable folks here to help you. I urge you to sign up for the free E-course. It will give you the basics. Then start asking questions. Good luck & glad to have you aboard. I think Al's idea about comparing French & English meat cut charts is a good one, or maybe visit a French butcher & ask him to translate the cuts for you. I also think explaining by photo as fpnmf did is also very helpful. Keep asking away! Then if you would, go to the roll call section & introduce yourself and give us some info. Type of smoker, location, experience, etc.


----------



## kingkoch42 (Jan 24, 2011)

gone


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 24, 2011)

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/SMF/?action=view&current=BeefAngusChart.jpg

http://s63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/pkcdirect/SMF/?action=view&current=Beef-Cut-Chart.jpg



  

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.
 

This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.

Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourseE


----------



## alblancher (Jan 24, 2011)

If you are having trouble reading Paul's chart I have a pdf version of them he probably posted a while back.  If he still has them I am sure he will be happy to pass them along or I can find them and sent them to you. They may be easier to read

You should not use soft woods for smoking.  They are usually full of resin and though they may be appropriate for some specific applications we normally smoke only with hardwoods and fruit woods.  You can do a search of this site and find may interesting discussions about the different woods and flavors they provide. 

The Oak, I know is good.  Not sure about the chestnut but I guess it is ok, we don't get much of that in Louisiana.  There is a Pin Oak in this part of the country and I am sure it is alright also but I do not know what "Pin" is.  Maybe Pine which is a no no.

Al


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 24, 2011)

<<<<<<<The Oak, I know is good.  Not sure about the chestnut but I guess it is ok, we don't get much of that in Louisiana.  There is a Pin Oak in this part of the country and I am sure it is alright also but I do not know what "Pin" is.  Maybe Pine which is a no no.  

The woman is horticulturally educated.. She sez:

Part of the red oak family

Pin oak is named for a characteristic where small, thin, dead branches stick out like pins from the main trunk. Pin oak is among the most widely planted native oaks in the urban landscape. It tolerates drought, poor soils and is easy to transplant.
It is popular because of an attractive shape and trunk. The green, glossy leaves show brilliant red to bronze fall color. In many cases the pin oak is planted on inappropriate sites.  

 Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 24, 2011)

Glade to have you here " Welcome to SMF"


----------



## venture (Jan 24, 2011)

This site will give you rough charts of American, English and Dutch beef cuts.  How close that will get you to the French I am not sure:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beef


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 24, 2011)

First off welcome King Koch to SMF. I think that you are the first guy from France to Join this site. You'll like it here cause there are alot of really good folks that would just love to help you with anything to do with smoking. Now we like having new folks here to give a new prospective on some of the ways we do things around here. Now if you are really new then I would suggest that you sign up fir the 5-day E-course it free and it will give you the basics on smoking and a few recipes too. Here's a link to it:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/list/127

then you will have a method to your newly found madness and believe me it will be a madness. Then when you start smoking things you will have to learn how to post the pictures / Qview 

here. So here's a link to a tutorial on how to post your Qview so we can see what your doing.

 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf

Now the next thing you have to do is run out and get something to smoke. Then just smoke it and if you have any questions just post  them here and we will answer all your questions that you might have. Oh yea there's no stupid questions we were all there in the beginning and we just really like to help others enjoy the fabulous smoked foods that we do. So again

Welcome to Your New Addiction


----------



## justpassingthru (Jan 24, 2011)

BonJour Kingkoch,

Nous faisons parti du SMF.  Nous sommes la pour vous aider pour que votre experience en "smoking" soit une partie de plaisir. 

Vocabulaire:

Pine=pin, sapin

Pulled=tirer-like in fpnmf's photo, the porc ete tirer-separer la chair/pulled apart

Brisket=tendron-milieu de poitrine-gros bout de poitrine - the French butchers cut it into 3 pieces-often used for boeuf bourguignon

Chuck roast/chuckie=collier de boeuf

Sirlion roast=rumpsteak

Flank steak=bavette d'aloyau

Loin=filet

Beef ribs=cote du boeuf

Tri-tip=aiguillette baronne

Prime rib=basses cote

Try googling "Hapi Boeuf Trading" they have an Anglais-Francais interactive meat chart.

For smoking woods any fruit or nut producing tree is good, it must be dry (sec) oak or chestnut would be good for the charbon.

What kind of hot smoker did you buy Cal, can you show us a photo, also you might want to check out the UDS build section here, that is an inexpensive hot smoker I'm sure you could find the parts to build there.

Anyway, welcome/bienvenue to SMF, I hope that helps,

Gene


----------



## kingkoch42 (Jan 25, 2011)

gone


----------



## kingkoch42 (Jan 25, 2011)

gone


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 25, 2011)

Welcome King, You'll enjoy that smoker once you get use to it. there are some modifications that you can do to improve it. Just do a search under smokers mods.

Here's one search under sfb mod's  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=sfb+mods  

You'll also want to get a good remote thermometer, the ones that come with smokers are sometimes very inaccurate.


----------



## kingkoch42 (Jan 31, 2011)

gone


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 31, 2011)

Welcome King - great looking smoker. Glad to have you here with us. I look forward to seeing what you are smoking and how you prepare items.

Gary


----------



## justpassingthru (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey Cal,

So you had your first smoke and it was a success, congratulations.

As to where to post, you click on "FORUM" at the top of the page and choose what ever category you are wanting to post about, for example your pork could go in "SMOKING MEAT" a question about your smoker would go in "SMOKING SUPPLIES AND EQUIPMENT" and then choose your smoker.

We usually try to keep our temperature between 100°C-120°C for beef, pork and lamb, for chicken it is 150°C-160°C, chicken does not benefit from low temperature and cooking at higher temperatures keeps it from drying out and crisps (croquant) up the skin.

Wow! You had some temperature fluctuations (217°F-437°F), in your photo, the middle one, there is a chrome disc with holes in it on the end of the firebox, that is how we regulate temperature, by opening or closing it we are allowing more or less air into the fire, try starting out your fire with all the doors closed (_if this is wrong for this type of smoker can someone correct me_) and the disc fully opened as the temperature rises, when it reaches 85°C-90°C start by closing the disc by 25%, wait about 15 minutes and see what the  thermometer is reading and continue regulating the amount of air entering into the fire box until is rests between 100°C-120°C.

After you have the fire stabilized, if or when the temperature starts to descend then add more wood instead of opening the air intake (disc).

Autre chose, most of the factory thermometers are not accurate, if you can remove it you might want to check its' accuracy first in boiling water, it should read 100°C and then in a glass of ice water, it should read 0°C, most of us replace the factory thermometer with a quality BBQ thermometer.

I hope that helps, if I have confused you or you don't understand, just tell me here or send me a PM and I will explain in French.

Gene


----------



## kingkoch42 (Feb 1, 2011)

gone


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 1, 2011)

Kingkoch42 said:


> JustPassingThru : I sent you a PM because I believe that my "smoking event chart" will not interest many people out here.
> 
> I still think that my problem is wood size.


Some of us here like charts!

I'm not sure if you can get charcoal, but I like to start my fire with a bed of red hot charcoal then add splits of wood to maintain heat and smoke   ( a split is a  piece of wood maybe 5cm -8cm square split off a larger log and a little shorter then the length of the fire box)  .


----------



## justpassingthru (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah Cal, _post _the chart, you don't have to translate it, it's impressive folks!

I burn lump charcoal in my smoker and not wood, but there are pieces 1-2 inches (2.5-5cm) to 5-6 inches (12-15cm) and the only time my temps rise are when I open my vents, as Dan said he uses large pieces of wood and he can maintain a constant temperature with them.

On you chart you show your vents to be either open or closed, but nothing in between, try starting your fire with the door that the vent is on open and when the fire is burning close it and then try closing the vent 25%, wait a few minutes and see what temp you have, continue this until you have a steady temp from using the vent to regulate the intake air, also when you close all of the doors if they are leaking smoke then use some aluminum foil (papier alu) to seal them, this way all combustion air is entering through the vent.  Once you can maintain a constant temp, preferably around smoking temps, if it is too high that is ok, just close the vent 5-10% and watch the temp lower, do this until your are at 225°-250°, record what the vent position is and then next time you can catch the temp when it is rising, that is, start the fire with the vent door open, the vent set at the correct opening and once the fire is going close the vent door and watch the temp settle in at your smoking temps.

Amusez-vous bien (have fun),

Gene


----------



## kingkoch42 (Feb 2, 2011)

gone


----------



## kingkoch42 (Feb 2, 2011)

gone


----------



## kingkoch42 (Feb 2, 2011)

gone


----------



## virginiasmokesignal (Feb 2, 2011)

Cal, Don't worry about your chart, nothing posted to the site. We are glad to have you here and let me tell you you can learn alot here.  As previously mentioned the E-Course is great and will give you some needed information and you can lay it down with a translation dictionary in case you have trouble with any of the terms.  Hot smoking is a bit different from cold smoking but many of the terms are the same so that might help.  The WIKI section at the top of the page has been of great help to me, it will give you a list of the Acronyms, (abbreviations used on this site) which I think you will find helpful. You can find information on the WIKI section at any time about how to do about anything you want to know about Hot Smoking and some about Cold Smoking, you may just need to translate some of it.  Cal, please remember this, the only dumb question that you can ask here....is the one you don't ask! So if you have a question please post it and someone will help you with it.  By the way, did you go to the section entitled "Roll Call" and introduce yourself, tell about where you are from and the type of smoker you are using?  If you did not now would be a good time to do so we may have more than one person who speaks French here and that area let's everyone see who you are and let's them get to know you.  Hope things are good in France, so glad to have you here at SMF!

Your new friend,

Barry


----------

